# Honest to god I fucking hate 2010's interior design. That decade had honest to god the worst kind of interior design.



## wholesomekeanuchungus4206 (Dec 2, 2020)

Have any of you ever heard of white torture? Basically it's torture from countries like Iran where you are placed in a white prison cell and where mostly everything is white. This torture drives prisoners insane and gets them to lose their minds and forget their own identity, and they don't want it. For some reason though, in civilized normal countries, people want this kind of torture. Seriously though, why people? 

This is another prime example of why I hate the trends of the decade: 



WAY TOO MUCH WHITE. Jesus Christ paint it over or something because GOD my eyes are BOILING. That and the extremely tiny plants (Add a few roses or small trees and this place will look much livelier), but what also fucking bothers me are the chandeliers. God they look so shit in the attempt to look like traditional lamps and it has the opposite effect. They look like MUTATED monstrosities. 



Also I hate accent walls. If you're going to go half the way, why not go the full way and get wood paneling everywhere like it was in the 70's? (Oh and plus reclaimed wood looks shit in general, just saying. 99% of the time, it makes you look like a pretentious hipster.)

Look at this for example: 




It gives off a sense of tradition and belonging. It looks like an English Gentleman's house, but it really is in an American suburban home.
Or take a look at these: 







That's how you do wood paneling. Not that "Accent wall" BS.




What I also don't like are the meaningless pictures. What do they mean? What significance do they bring? Growing up, when you placed a picture on the wall, it was of an important family member, a person you look up to, a photo from an event that you like, etc... Nowadays, people place anything inside of those frames that they bought from home goods, marshalls, tj maxx, etc... You know, basically stores only 50 year old boomers with nothing to do shop at.





 And finally, I fucking hate hipster shit like brass. In general, I don't like brass, but I especially hate it when those internet-hating hipsters (like Casey Neistat) use it because they think it makes them look "special" and "different". You know, the same people who think that it would be "Cool" to go back in time and live in the days of WW2 because they think it would show off how manly they are when in reality, they have a mental breakdown when their favorite black barista that they only care about because they're black didn't understand their lord of the rings-long order for a cup of coffee.

Conclusion: The 2010's were the worst year for interior design and when we look back at it, hopefully we'll all be embarrassed and humiliated.


----------



## Not Really Here (Dec 2, 2020)

Also, fuck marble.
Quartz or polished concrete countertops.


----------



## wholesomekeanuchungus4206 (Dec 2, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> Also, fuck marble.
> Quartz or polished concrete countertops.


People really make Polished concrete countertops? I thought that only existed in Costco or Walmart.


----------



## Milkis (Dec 2, 2020)

My grandparents' den had that exact same wood paneling with inbuilt shelves, picture-pattern-fabric sofa with quilted throw pillow, and gray flecked carpet with a Persian rug inexplicably laid on top of it. If you told me that wasn't a picture of a two-storey house built in Greater Vancouver between 1960 and 1980 I wouldn't believe you, except for the Texas clock. I can fucking smell that picture through my screen.


----------



## Not Really Here (Dec 2, 2020)

wholesomekeanuchungus4206 said:


> People really make Polished concrete countertops? I thought that only existed in Costco or Walmart.


Yes, yes they do.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 2, 2020)

Yeah, that looks straight out of what I imagine my grandparents home in the late 60s/early 70s looked like. Wood paneling on everything needs to stay in the past where it belongs! Memo interior designers: grandma's house ascetic only works in fairy tales, let's grow up shall we? 

*Z snaps*


----------



## wholesomekeanuchungus4206 (Dec 2, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> Yes, yes they do.
> View attachment 1762904View attachment 1762905
> 
> View attachment 1762907
> View attachment 1762910


Dear god that looks atrocious.


----------



## Not Really Here (Dec 2, 2020)

wholesomekeanuchungus4206 said:


> Dear god that looks atrocious.


I prefer the quartz but even concrete is better than marble or granite.


----------



## sadbird (Dec 2, 2020)

I've never liked 70's wood paneling at all. Something about suburban 70's interiors feel like standing inside an extra large coffin, they didn't like windows for some reason and the low ceilings didn't help.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 2, 2020)

Honestly I think the 60s and 70s interior designs, while flawed, have their own little charm. The whole white room shit of the 2010s can go fuck itself though.

The 90s had their share of goofy moments, too, I fondly remember those bulky entertainment centers and wavy CD racks, for one. Hell, gimme back VHS and those giant TVs while we're at it.


----------



## dreamworks face (Dec 2, 2020)

The worst is the goddamn tech office space of the 2010's.  This shit is the biggest reason to stay the fuck out of software development as a career.

Tech offices all look like the following:








These images are merely representative, not even particularly egregious examples.  Imagine writing node.js applications that control pacemakers all day in such an environment.  Note the open plan - no partitions, no ceilings, no sharp edges (could easily double as a nursery).  The concept of personal space has completely been forgotten.  The aesthetic juxtaposes infantilism with impermanence.


----------



## sadbird (Dec 2, 2020)

dreamworks face said:


> The worst is the goddamn tech office space of the 2010's.  This shit is the biggest reason to stay the fuck out of software development as a career.
> 
> Tech offices all look like the following:
> View attachment 1763028
> ...


I'm curious. If you had the option to redesign it, what do you think would fit better?
I think the open floor plan is an attempt to move away from the brutal, isolated cubicle setting. But I'm wondering what the alternative would be between a box and this.


----------



## dreamworks face (Dec 2, 2020)

sadbird said:


> I'm curious. If you had the option to redesign it, what do you think would fit better?
> I think the open floor plan is an attempt to move away from the brutal, isolated cubicle setting. But I'm wondering what the alternative would be between a box and this.


Give me a 90's style cube any day over this open plan bullshit.


----------



## TurdFondler (Dec 2, 2020)

I hate the fact it's touted as minimal when it's really just bland. Bitch your decorative touches and open plan mcmansion are inherently antithetical to minimalism. There's no thought about the use of space and finding ways to make a space smaller, more functional and utilitarian while still visually appealling. 

Now if you'll excuse me I'm going to jerk off to my picture book of Le Corbusier's summer cottage.


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 2, 2020)

Its all downhill from 90s interior design. Four white walls and cheap carpeting that you can populate with whatever cheap shit furniture you ripped off from yardsales and resale shops. Yeehaw.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 3, 2020)

dreamworks face said:


> The worst is the goddamn tech office space of the 2010's.  This shit is the biggest reason to stay the fuck out of software development as a career.
> 
> Tech offices all look like the following:
> View attachment 1763028
> ...


Those look like a mix between daycares and schools.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 3, 2020)

All that white makes everything look like it belongs in a hospital. Way too clinical for my tastes.


----------



## William S. Sessions (Dec 3, 2020)

these fucking planter pots


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 3, 2020)

Wood paneling is cozy AF, make me feel like an animal living inside a nice safe tree.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Dec 3, 2020)

The 2020s is worse.  The combination of GRAY EVERYTHING, luXuRy viNyL pLAnK fLoORiNG, and white trim everywhere is fucking nauseating.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 3, 2020)

Interior designers decided they were doing ad layouts, not room designs. 

The ironic part is all that white was just a sales tactic for real estate. “Real estate white” was supposed to gives home for sale the “look of a blank canvas” (and more room) but this was mistaken for a type of style, as opposed to the lack of one, by some people. 

The 2010’s basically took some design concepts from mid-century modern era and removed all color, style, craftsmanship and life from them. They made cheap, clinical mass produced rip offs of some lovely designs and did them in only in white, gray or soft pink.  Like taking a beautiful cut of steak and making it into beef jerky.

It’s the anti-style. All chosen to be as inoffensive and in colors as boring/soothing as possible. Go back to the actual mid century modern period and they used vivid color palettes, interesting textures and dynamic art and design. 

It’s like they took MCM styles and decided to remove everything that made it beautiful,  individualistic, unique and vibrant. They sterilized and whitewashed it into a big pile of cheap, bland crap.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Dec 3, 2020)

You know, I think you'd get a kick out of McMansion Hell.  That woman hates modern houses probably as much as you do.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Dec 3, 2020)

It's HK-47 said:


> You know, I think you'd get a kick out of McMansion Hell.  That woman hates modern houses probably as much as you do.


I read that blog.  I didn't think I could hate McMansions more than I already did.  Why do people hate sensible design?


----------



## M3xus (Dec 3, 2020)

More AWS-8Q Than You said:


> I read that blog.  I didn't think I could hate McMansions more than I already did.  Why do people hate sensible design?


Probably out of a misguided combination of "FUCK YOU, PREVIOUS GENERATION" and being creatively bankrupt.


----------



## Ponchik (Dec 3, 2020)

It's HK-47 said:


> You know, I think you'd get a kick out of McMansion Hell.  That woman hates modern houses probably as much as you do.


kate wagner is as much of a woke femmy Extremely Online™ architecture critic as you would expect, but i've gotten hours of enjoyment from skimming through her tumblr over the last few years. her brutalism series was pretty interesting even if i still have conflicting feelings over brutalism itself

mcmansions still fucking suck but they're weirdly fascinating and entertaining in a way that shitty minimalistic pozzed 2010s houses arent. i guess blind reagan-era consumerism leads to fun gaudy trainwrecks, whereas 2010s globohomo pod people shit is just dehumanizing? god i hate current year


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Dec 3, 2020)

M3xus said:


> Probably out of a misguided combination of "FUCK YOU, PREVIOUS GENERATION" and being creatively bankrupt.


That would sound about right, since McMansions are basically a Boomer thing and they're an entire generation of "Fuck you Dad!"  Even the colors are awful, much like the OP was bitching about.  Japan does a good job with using white and contrasting it with other, more natural earthy tones, their love for raw wood color baffles me though.  Their exterior design can be garbage though, but driven by lack of privacy and space. Sometimes clever, if odd.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Dec 3, 2020)

Ponchik said:


> kate wagner is as much of a woke femmy Extremely Online™ architecture critic as you would expect, but



Having listened to her on a couple of podcasts, I’m also fairly confident that she’s monumentally autistic.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Dec 4, 2020)

On one hand, let's not forget just how eye-searingly hideous 1970's décor was.


On the other hand, at least it's not as sterile and lifeless. It looks almost cozy in comparison.


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Dec 4, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Yeah, that looks straight out of what I imagine my grandparents home in the late 60s/early 70s looked like. Wood paneling on everything needs to stay in the past where it belongs! Memo interior designers: grandma's house ascetic only works in fairy tales, let's grow up shall we?
> 
> *Z snaps*


where i live a lot of people still have wood panel house interiors.


----------



## Ponchik (Dec 4, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> On one hand, let's not forget just how eye-searingly hideous 1970's décor was.
> View attachment 1766067View attachment 1766069View attachment 1766070
> On the other hand, at least it's not as sterile and lifeless. It looks almost cozy in comparison.


ostentatious 60s/70s interior design is actually based, i miss woodgrain and fake ass wood panelling


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Dec 4, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> On one hand, let's not forget just how eye-searingly hideous 1970's décor was.
> View attachment 1766067View attachment 1766069View attachment 1766070
> On the other hand, at least it's not as sterile and lifeless. It looks almost cozy in comparison.


The real crime is the lack of avocado green in any of those pictures.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Dec 4, 2020)

Nah it's fine


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Dec 4, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> On one hand, let's not forget just how eye-searingly hideous 1970's décor was.
> View attachment 1766067View attachment 1766069View attachment 1766070
> On the other hand, at least it's not as sterile and lifeless. It looks almost cozy in comparison.



Weirdest 70s design trend has to be the odd tudor revial/spanish galleon/neo-neo gothic thing that happened.  Basically a lot of tacky faux-medieval shit.  Even normal houses would have some fake canedelabras or wrought iron or weird metal fleur-de-lis light fixtures mixed in. Or fucking plaid carpet.  

I've heard it called 'disco gothic' and I think that's the best term for it.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Dec 4, 2020)

Ponchik said:


> kate wagner is as much of a woke femmy Extremely Online™ architecture critic as you would expect, but i've gotten hours of enjoyment from skimming through her tumblr over the last few years. her brutalism series was pretty interesting even if i still have conflicting feelings over brutalism itself
> 
> mcmansions still fucking suck but they're weirdly fascinating and entertaining in a way that shitty minimalistic pozzed 2010s houses arent. i guess blind reagan-era consumerism leads to fun gaudy trainwrecks, whereas 2010s globohomo pod people shit is just dehumanizing? god i hate current year


At least with McMansions and similar tacky houses you can tell that it’s made for people. Pseudo-brutalist architecture and 2010’s pod people interior feels more akin to an ant farm or something built by hostile aliens.


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 4, 2020)

I say no to wood paneling, but log cabin style is the pinnacle of comfy.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Dec 6, 2020)

A lot of what you describe and show in the OP is an attempt at modern(ish) Swedish style.
My biggest gripe about modern homes (and by modern, I guess we are going back 25+ years) is the “open concept”. Bring back closed kitchens. Open concept kitchens are for people who aren’t serious about cooking. Who wants the whole family watching tv in the same room and taking to you while you’re trying to work?


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 6, 2020)

Interior design critiques from people who exist in cockroach-filled gamer caves...


----------



## Fagnacious D (Dec 6, 2020)

ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> Weirdest 70s design trend has to be the odd tudor revial/spanish galleon/neo-neo gothic thing that happened.  Basically a lot of tacky faux-medieval shit.  Even normal houses would have some fake canedelabras or wrought iron or weird metal fleur-de-lis light fixtures mixed in. Or fucking plaid carpet.
> 
> I've heard it called 'disco gothic' and I think that's the best term for it.


I actually kind of like disco gothic. I think with some modifications it could work.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Dec 8, 2020)

All the all white interior decorating tells me is that they have no children or grand-children, or they force the kids to live in a sterile environment and screech to holy hell if the kid walks in with dirty shoes.

Fuck your pretentious all white look. That shit says "Clockwork Orange" to me or "Hospital stay after a bad time" not "Please, come in, kick back, have a beer, let's watch TV and discuss nerd shit".


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 8, 2020)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> All the all white interior decorating tells me is that they have no children or grand-children, or they force the kids to live in a sterile environment and screech to holy hell if the kid walks in with dirty shoes.
> 
> Fuck your pretentious all white look. That shit says "Clockwork Orange" to me or "Hospital stay after a bad time" not "Please, come in, kick back, have a beer, let's watch TV and discuss nerd shit".


It screams "barely lived in home" especially when you see multi-millionaires doing this to their 5th mansions, because I don't know how you can live in a place with the same color palette as an insane asylum's padded room for any extended period of time.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 8, 2020)

not a coincidence that the greatest period in human history, 1848-1914, had the greatest interior design in human history.


----------



## Niggaplease (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm quite found of Victorian style, when I finally get enough savings for a house I'm going for a Victorian one.
Idea of my dream living room:


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Dec 8, 2020)

They just finished the drywall in the front-room, and of course, I heard "Oh, you should go with white or off-white..."

Fucking please. I've got grand-kids at the snotty nose/dirty face phase. White walls are for childless weirdos and crazy cat ladies.

We're trying to decide on wallpaper or paint. I'm kind of leaning toward wall paper for the pretty designs.

But I actually started laughing at "You should do white..."


----------



## Niggaplease (Dec 8, 2020)

If I had 31k to blow...I'd probs spend it on this dining set from the 1840s



I do have a few bits of antique victorian furnishing that I spent time in looking for and collecting. None of it I bought over 500 but it's still interesting to own relics from the past.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jul 29, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Yes, yes they do.
> View attachment 1762904View attachment 1762905
> 
> View attachment 1762907
> View attachment 1762910


Fun fact, the guy who played Bobby Brady makes concrete counter tops in Utah now. https://outsider.com/news/entertain...r-making-countertops-realizing-entertainment/


----------



## The Grognard (Jul 30, 2021)

The worst thing with this trend towards making everything white is when I see people take old furniture and then painting them white, making what used to be a pretty good condition oak table look like it's some off-brand IKEA shit. These paints will eventually be stripped off anyways when the design trends go back to natural colors and wood is allowed to exist with just a lacquer surfacing.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Jul 30, 2021)

Postmodernism and it's consequences...


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 30, 2021)

Want Scandinavian design? Add a ship wheel and some navy blue blankets.


----------



## Vingle (Aug 3, 2021)

I like them, but they're currently building and planning a house in Japan. This shit looks exactly like the showrooms in Ikea's.
The metal wall in the bathroom is horrendous too, because those are at public restrooms along the roads. Commenters love it of course, and the hallway was especially nice for some reason. No, it look empty and depressive. Like it belong in an institution.

It's a designers home, but I guess their furnished home will have the same feeling.


----------



## Enoby Way (Aug 13, 2021)

Doctor Placebo said:


> On one hand, let's not forget just how eye-searingly hideous 1970's décor was.
> View attachment 1766067View attachment 1766069View attachment 1766070
> On the other hand, at least it's not as sterile and lifeless. It looks almost cozy in comparison.


Look, I didn't live through the 70s, but when I see this there is something so welcoming about it that screams "come and live here". Objectively I know the colours are garish and in your face, but after the past 20 years of interior design we've had, these pictures make me feel like I've been drowning this entire time without knowing it, and I've just caught a glimpse of dry land. This looks like the kind of setup you would find in an actual, honest-to-goodness _home_.

That disco Gothic stuff looks pretty bitchin' if you used it in moderation.

Concrete and butcher-block bench tops are probably the most environmentally friendly things you can find. Marble, quartz and granite have to come from somewhere. There are mountain ranges in Italy that are now literally getting smaller and smaller because everyone and their mother had to have an authentic marble bench top. Horrifying.


----------



## Spatula (Aug 13, 2021)

You know what those pale living rooms need? 
A big nice persian carpet.


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Aug 13, 2021)

I sort of like the white/Beige home, but I grew up with parents that liked yellow walls, orange carpet, and brown fake brick linoleum everywhere else.
Give me cooler colors, simple lines, and bare wooden floors. I've taken a huge dislike to wall-to-wall carpeting as well.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Aug 19, 2021)

I hate wood paneling on anything but a sailboat.


----------



## cummytummies (Aug 19, 2021)

I hate wall decals, "ornaments" that serve no purpose, framed "decor posters" that you buy from Ikea and have no personal meaning, and all the other tropes of modern interior design. But those all-wood interiors are even worse, making the walls cave in on your and giving every room an anxiety-inducing atmosphere.

I see nothing wrong with this:

Everything serves a purpose. There's a table to eat at, a couch to sit at, a shelf for books, some greenery and a device to play music. There are no unnecessary knick knacks flooding the place and making cleaning a hassle. Hardwood floors are practical, aesthetic, and easy to maintain. The paintings are a bit generic, but they're not offensive. At least they're not "black and white picture of NYC" or "Keep calm and carry on". You can easily ignore their existence.

I would hate to have to spend each day surrounded by this:


----------



## Picklechu (Aug 25, 2021)

Not necessarily a 2010s thing, but carpet is universally awful. Literally the first thing I did when I bought my condo a few years ago was rip out the carpet in the bedroom. I guess it's been worse over the past decade or two, since it's all that berber carpet or the cheap, shaggy shit, both of which very easily hold stains, smells, and who knows what else.

hardwood > polished concrete/tile > fucking vinyl/linoleum > carpet


----------



## Bass (Dec 25, 2021)

Enoby Way said:


> That disco Gothic stuff looks pretty bitchin' if you used it in moderation.


The thing with the 70's is that the word "moderation" didn't exist back then.


----------



## Glassshardballpit (Dec 25, 2021)

Oh thank God someone else agrees with me.

Got to watch this open concept BS anytime I go over to my folks home and I just sit there and make passive aggressive insults the entire time.

My favorite one to riff on is that show where a bunch of redneck and ghetto families win the lotto and buy a home that they're going to lose in 5 years anyways.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 25, 2021)

Vingle said:


> I like them, but they're currently building and planning a house in Japan. This shit looks exactly like the showrooms in Ikea's.
> The metal wall in the bathroom is horrendous too, because those are at public restrooms along the roads. Commenters love it of course, and the hallway was especially nice for some reason. No, it look empty and depressive. Like it belong in an institution.
> 
> It's a designers home, but I guess their furnished home will have the same feeling.


You know, videos where people are wearing masks are going to age like milk.  Mix those with promoting sterile interior design, and you've got something that feels tailor made to be dystopian.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 28, 2021)

Picklechu said:


> Not necessarily a 2010s thing, but carpet is universally awful. Literally the first thing I did when I bought my condo a few years ago was rip out the carpet in the bedroom. I guess it's been worse over the past decade or two, since it's all that berber carpet or the cheap, shaggy shit, both of which very easily hold stains, smells, and who knows what else.
> 
> hardwood > polished concrete/tile > fucking vinyl/linoleum > carpet


Carpeting is garbage, but rooms look bare without at least some kind of area rug IMO. And I love the berber ones, but they're better off as a wall hanging than on the floor.



cummytummies said:


> I hate wall decals, "ornaments" that serve no purpose, framed "decor posters" that you buy from Ikea and have no personal meaning, and all the other tropes of modern interior design. But those all-wood interiors are even worse, making the walls cave in on your and giving every room an anxiety-inducing atmosphere.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with this:
> View attachment 2459853
> ...


I lived in a place with antique wood paneling so I've always had a soft spot for it. The 70s style tends to look gross because there isn't enough natural light and because the furnishings don't go well with wood paneling.





Like, this photo would be far more aesthetic if they would remove the random knickknacks and change the couch and shelving to have cleaner lines and more visual contrast against the paneling. Just having the couch reupholstered in darker, less busy material would be a good start.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Jan 2, 2022)

Niggaplease said:


> I'm quite found of Victorian style, when I finally get enough savings for a house I'm going for a Victorian one.
> Idea of my dream living room:
> View attachment 1775484


Peak design, without a doubt. Literally hundreds of years of all manner of craftsmanship coalescing in order to form the absolute pinnacle of interior design.

Now we have pieces of glass and bricks serving as coffee tables.

My own bedroom is Edwardian in style. Blood red walls, black woodwork, hardwood bookcases and other furniture abound. Immediately atmospheric, warm, and rich with delightful eclecticism. 

Walk into anyone's house these days, whether peasant or monies, and their shit looks exactly the same. Uninspired, vacant, absent shite.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jan 3, 2022)

the wooden walled lightless houses give me a sense of dread


----------



## Sexy Peach Emoji (Jan 4, 2022)

People can spkit the difference and do wainscotting, have a lower section wood paneled, with painted or papered upper section. But for wholely wood paneled homes, having natural light in an abundance is very important between feeling like you're in a casket vs a cozy home.


----------



## Death Grip (Jan 4, 2022)

OP are you on glue? Nostalgia for the 1970s? The decade where they decided to explore how many shades of brown exist in the world?


Shudder. 
Also the wood paneling that you reference is not the kind of thing that would be found in an English Britbong gentleman's home. 
This is the kind of paneling that they would have:


Still not something that I really find appealing but it does not repel me in the manner of 'swedish sauna interior walls' decor that you love. 
Still we are all different and that is the spice of life. Totally agree that white had been overused as of late, give me colour and vibrancy and I am a happy bunny.


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Jan 5, 2022)

Better than the pods we will live in soon


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 5, 2022)

OP had a point but then had to go and be a faggot for trashy disgusting 70's decor.

Sure current year decor is bad but I rather have ikea shit around than fucking depressing wood panels, yellow/beige carpets and the greatest heresy from that age: fucking avocado bathrooms.



dreamworks face said:


> The worst is the goddamn tech office space of the 2010's.  This shit is the biggest reason to stay the fuck out of software development as a career.
> 
> Tech offices all look like the following:
> View attachment 1763028
> ...


The perfect modern office would be one where everybody gets their own office so you get some fucking privacy even if its the size of a cubicle.

But of course it wont happen, in fact this open office shit its build to instill terror on the codemonkeys who can't even make eye contact when talking, and saving space so the managers can have bigger private offices.


It's HK-47 said:


> You know, I think you'd get a kick out of McMansion Hell.  That woman hates modern houses probably as much as you do.


Used to go there for the pics since her writing its sperg-tier but it gets boring after the 50th since its all the same beige mound of shit.


More AWS-8Q Than You said:


> That would sound about right, since McMansions are basically a Boomer thing and they're an entire generation of "Fuck you Dad!"  Even the colors are awful, much like the OP was bitching about.  Japan does a good job with using white and contrasting it with other, more natural earthy tones, their love for raw wood color baffles me though.  Their exterior design can be garbage though, but driven by lack of privacy and space. Sometimes clever, if odd.


Thats actually a clever design but all that woodwork must cost a fuckload of money. 


saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> A lot of what you describe and show in the OP is an attempt at modern(ish) Swedish style.
> My biggest gripe about modern homes (and by modern, I guess we are going back 25+ years) is the “open concept”. Bring back closed kitchens. Open concept kitchens are for people who aren’t serious about cooking. Who wants the whole family watching tv in the same room and taking to you while you’re trying to work?


I know, I used to live in a loft and you couldnt make a steak without the whole place smelling like smoke and beef for a couple days.


The Grognard said:


> The worst thing with this trend towards making everything white is when I see people take old furniture and then painting them white, making what used to be a pretty good condition oak table look like it's some off-brand IKEA shit. These paints will eventually be stripped off anyways when the design trends go back to natural colors and wood is allowed to exist with just a lacquer surfacing.


You know whats even worse? chalk paint and sanding.

Stage-4 cancer right there.


----------



## Happy Fish (Jan 5, 2022)

Where my containerchads at?


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jan 5, 2022)

My favorite office design that I have worked in was cubicles, with 7ft walls, and they actually had sliding doors that you could lock. A fantastic compromise between a half-height cube where everyone could bother you, and a real office.


----------



## weegrumpy (Jan 12, 2022)

oh blimey the 70's decor has taken me right back to kid hood. everything was brown woodpaneled or artex.
 I have artex in my council masonette, and have it white coz coloured artexed walls look worse. its too expensive to plaster over, and have only managed to get someone to do the bathroom and living room.
I like white walls broken up with decals, ive got a Naruto ship-udon character on one with a tree and a cat. and a Tardis on the other. its a mash up but its what I like.
but , I think ive fucked up me cat act by looking at those old 70's ones too much lol


----------

